# BAMC Pics



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

I went to Brooks Army Medical Center yesterday and presented custom rods to 20 wounded soldiers. These were some of the greatest guys I have ever met. Some were missing legs or arms, some were burnt pretty bad, several had head injuries but all had great attitudes. I was overwhelmed by their courage and devotion to duty.
Anyway here are some pictures of some great American heroes.
Pat


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Great job! Way to show support for or troops!:cheers:


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Great job for sure. Thanks


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

You ARE the man, Pat! WTG and thank you...


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Very nice, Thanks


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Very nicely done Pat


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

that's totally awesome. Well Done sir, well done indeed.


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

thanks Pat, hope the guys enjoyed the rods and thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Posting pics of these HEROES with their rods really brings things full circle for all the rodbuilders. Pat, thanks for what you are doing!!


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Outstanding and thank you Pat!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Awesome work!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Great job, Pat...

Really ought to have some nice reels to go on them beautiful rods....

(hint...hint...hint..) :biggrin:


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Awesome!!! Way to go!


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

I've never heard of your group, but after your post in the billystix christmad thread I started looking around. I would suggest that if you had made an effective solicitation post, you likely would have had a few more rods to give away. I like what you are doing, and would like to help. 

I'll donate the materials for a soldier rod if someone will build it. Pm me and we'll work out the details. Good job helping the vets.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

That's awesome! Kudos to you boys!


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

I for one thoroughly enjoyed building one of the rods that was given to them, but was always worried it wasen't good enough for the project., next time i am going with Pat up there. (USAF 61-66)


----------



## Freshy (Dec 2, 2009)

What an awesome thing yall are doing Pat.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Pat just thread this thread. Great job on the Chistmas gifts! That was a great thing you did. WTG, HG.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Pat has mentioned several times on this forum about his project. Great job, Pat.


----------



## skeltowt (Aug 25, 2010)

Good Job....


----------

